# 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln



## Nordangler (18. August 2006)

So auf ein neues.
Das letzte Treffen hat ja statt gefunden, mußte dann aber wegen zu starkem Wind abgebrochen werden.
Deswegen der nächste Versuch.
Als Termin kommt der 07.10.2006 in Betracht.
Wie schaut es mit euch aus. Wer hat Lust und Interesse?
Bei widrigen Umständen stellen wir sonst um auf Meerforelle. So kann das Treffen dann jedenfalls nicht platzen.
Hoffe, dass es uns diesmal gelingt
Gebt bitte eure Boote oder Belly an.


Teilnehmer:

1. Nordangler  Aluboot 8 PS
2. Torsk NI   GFK-Boot 6 Ps
3. Dorsch Schnappi
4. NOK Angler
5. olgtreia 


Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Sven!

Bin zu 99% mit meinem ersten Maat dabei. 
Ham wa auch ne Chance auf Dorschies?

Ach ja... GFK-Boot 6 PS :q


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Sven!
> Bin zu 99% mit meinem ersten Maat dabei.
> Ham wa auch ne Chance auf Dorschies?
> Ach ja... GFK-Boot 6 PS :q



Dorsche sollten im Oktober gut vorhanden sein.

Sven


----------



## Stellheadidini (18. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

huhu @ all

bin noch nicht so lange im AB,
deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wo das treffen statt findet?
da ich wegen Ausbildung am 1.9 auf Fehmarn wohne,
und wenn das treffen auf Fehmarn ist =) könnte ich wenn ich dann Frei habe mitmachen, oder ist das nur für Boote und Bellyboot angler?

Gruß Steelhead


----------



## mb243 (18. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



Nordangler schrieb:


> So auf ein neues.
> Das letzte Treffen hat ja statt gefunden, mußte dann aber wegen zu starkem Wind abgebrochen werden.
> Deswegen der nächste Versuch.
> Als Termin kommt der 07.10.2006 in Betracht.
> ...




Hi Sven!

Am 7. Oktober ist bereits die Brandungsangelsaision wieder voll im Gang! Schwedeneck und Pro-Tack-CUP !!! #q 
Von daher hoffe ich ehrlich gesagt auf ganz viel Wind!!! #c 
Können wir nicht einen Alternativ-Termin mit aufnehmen!??
Iris und Du und ich wollten doch noch was regeln!??
Leider sind wir an diesem WE beide auf einem CUP in der Brandung unterwegs!|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Stellheadidini, das Treffen wird im Bereich Geltinger Bucht bis Eckernförder Bucht statt finden. Mit machen kannst du auf jeden Fall!!

mb243, da ich an den anderen Wochenenden Dienst habe und am 21.10 das Hechttreffen, sieht es mit einem Ausweichtermin im Moment schlecht aus.
Der Termin mit Iris ist im Blickfeld, wenn ich etwas genaueres weiß, sage ich euch beiden Bescheid.

Sven


----------



## Stellheadidini (19. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

mhh naja wird wohl dann nix bei mir, habe noch kein Auto
deshalb bin ich für diese Zeit ziehmlich an Fehmarn gebunden,
naja vielleicht nächstes mal


----------



## Nordangler (21. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stellheadidini, vieleicht kommt ja jemand aus der Ecke und nimmt dich mit. Einfach abwarten!!

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin sven!
würde ja super gerne aber das werde ich nicht schaffen können,soll da zu ner hochzeit in Dk!!
echt schade!!


----------



## olgtreia (21. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin Sven
nutze jetzt auch diese neue technik
habe interesse mit dir den platten auf die schuppen zu rücken,wenn ein paar dorschis dabei sind bin ich auch nicht bös.
7.10 ist bis jetzt dienstfrei , für den 21.10muß ich noch was regeln , können in den nächsten tagen noch mal quatschen


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (21. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Sven,

ich bin gerne auch wieder dabei. #h Du weißt aber ja, daß ich immer lieber erst auf dem letzten Drücker zusage. Melde mich also wieder am 06.10. (oder vielleicht auch ein bißchen früher)|supergri


----------



## NOK Angler (22. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So , wie letztes mal schon angedroht werde auch ich wieder mit von der Partie sein. Komme mit 0,5Ps Belly , habe aber gegen ein lauschiges Pätzchen irgendwo im größeren Boot auch nix einzuwenden.


----------



## Nordangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Schade Ostseeangler. Aber wir beide machen ja eh noch einen Termin klar. So oder so.
olgtreia ist kein Problem. Habe dich erst einmal aufgenommen. Sagst dann Bescheid ob es klappt.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

das mit dem termin machen wir sven !!wünsche euch viel spass und gutes wetter!!


----------



## Nordangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

olgtreia willkommen hier im Board. Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim stöbern usw.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Keiner mehr Lust und Zeit?

Sven


----------



## Mirco (31. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Lust  & Interesse gezielt auf Platte zu gehen und dabei ein neues Revier kennenzulernen hab ich jeden Fall !!!

Zeit ist bei mir LEIDER immer das Problem  

Würde mich Eurer Truppe eher kurzfristig anschließen wollen.

Bis wann muss ich mich denn spätestens angemeldet haben?

Reicht Anfang Oktober?


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Geht bis ein paar Tage vorher.
Werde wohl aber den Termin auf November verschieben, da dann die Aussicht auf reichlöich Platte besser ist als Oktober.
Dies hat vor allem den Grund, dass die Krebse dann hoffentlich weg sind und dafür als Beifang große Dorsche gefangen werden können.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Wie jetzt November?


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Torsk steht doch schon oben warum. Sind immer noch zuviele Krebse da.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

alles doof  dann halt normal Pilken und Gufieren :q


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

November hört sich schon mal gut an, sofern es ab dem 3. WE ist. 
Sven, ich hoffe jawohl, dass ich dann bei dir mit im Boot sitze |supergri .


----------



## jottweebee (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Soll im gesamten November Treffen sein?
Für die Planung bitte etwas genauer!


----------



## Mirco (5. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

November ist doch gut!

Da steigt die Chancs, dass mein Vatertier und ich dabei sein werden  

Ich behalte dass hier im Auge und melde mich rechtzeitig an!


----------



## Nordangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Soll im gesamten November Treffen sein?
> Für die Planung bitte etwas genauer!




Das gebe ich noch an. Muss erst einmal mein Dienstplan zu Rate ziehen. 
Und bis November ist doch noch lange hin. Einladung zur Hochzeit kriegste doch auch meistens erst 6 Wochen vorher.

Sven


----------



## sunny (6. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Sven, was ist mit meinem Platz auf deinem Boot? Ist der reserviert |supergri ?


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Denke, dass ich dich unterkriege.

Sven


----------



## Mirco (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So mal wieder hochgeholt die Geschichte!

Also Sven, was sagt Dein Dienstplan?

Für wann ist das Treffen geplant?

Ich hab zwar in 6 Wochen keine Einladung zu einer Hochzeit, würd aber gern mit Euch ein paar Platte fangen  

Also rück raus den Termin!


----------



## Nordangler (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Voraussichtlich 2te oder 3te Wochenende im November. Natürlich ein Samstag.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

November??--das ist ja PORNO :q :q 
dann bin ich dabei :m  wenns dann noch in der Geltinger Bucht ist (heimat):k


----------



## Nordangler (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

ostseeangler ich spreche die Stelle vorher mit dir ab. Du kennst ja auch einige Ecken!!!

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

jupp ok bekommen das schon hin ;-)


----------



## Mirco (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Danke für die Ansage!

Dann wollen wir hoffen, dass Petrus mitspielt!!!


----------



## Nordangler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Wir halten mal den 11ten November fest!!!
Mirco dort oben kenne ich keine Unterkunftmöglichkeiten.
Schau mal bei Google nach. Damp und Umgebung.


Sven


----------



## Mirco (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

11ter wird vermerkt!

Na dann muss ich mal sehen wo wir unterkommen.

Wenn hier noch jemand einen heißen Tipp für eine angleregerechte & günstige Übernachtungs- und Einfriermöglichkeit in der Region hat, bitte immer her damit, DANKE!


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Am 11.11. kann ich nicht :c , da wird mein Vater 70 Jahre alt und das soll ein wenig gefeiert werden.


----------



## Nordangler (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Also wie immer sunny. ;-)

Dann beim nächsten Mal.


Sven


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Der war gemein  |supergri . Ich hatte das schon vorher angekündigt, ab wann ich kann. 




sunny schrieb:


> November hört sich schon mal gut an, sofern es ab dem 3. WE ist.
> Sven, ich hoffe jawohl, dass ich dann bei dir mit im Boot sitze |supergri .


----------



## Nordangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Leider kann ich danach nicht weil ein Guiding ansteht und das andere WE muß ich ackern.

Sven


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Soll irgendwie nicht sein, dass wir beiden noch mal aufeinander treffen |supergri .


----------



## Nordangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Naja einmal haben wir uns ja gesehen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

so, der 11te steht weiterhin fest.

Teilnehmer:

ostseeangler 27
Nordangler
Mirco
PMangeln
NOK Angler


Wer will noch, wer hat noch nicht?

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So , ich würd ja auch mit von der Partie sein , nur bräuchte ich denn noch ein Platz in einem Boot. Belly wäre notfalls ja auch noch ne alternative , abernur wenn die Angelstellen nicht zu weit draußen liegen.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Die meisten stellen kannst du locker mit dem Belly erreichen!!

Ich trage dich einfach mal ein Sebastian!!!

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

ansonsten lass ich mich einfach von einem der boote abschleppen ! :m  

Bekommen wir schon hin Sven.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

jo NOK das schaffen wir schon irgendwie!#h


----------



## NOK Angler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Das hört sich doch super an.

Steht schon fest wo und wann wir uns treffen werden ?


----------



## Nordangler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

wann: 11.11.2006  
wo: wird einen Tag vorher festgelegt, da wir keine Wetterproheten sind.
Uhrzeit: Denke so gegen 8.00-9.00 Uhr.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

bekommen wir da wieder besuch??-


----------



## Nordangler (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> bekommen wir da wieder besuch??-




Ähm evtl ja. Vieleicht Sascha und Felix wieder.


Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

alles klar!ok
werde schonmal meine buttlöffel putzen:q :q :m


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Jungs, Mädels wer möchte noch mit???

Sven


----------



## Ines (1. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo Sven,
ich hätte schon Zeit und Lust - auch was Warmes zum Anziehen - bloß eben kein Boot. Wenn ich irgendwo zusteigen kann, gerne.

Ines


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (1. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Schade, der 11.11. ist leider der einzige Termin im November, an dem ich nicht teilnehmen kann #q 

Na ja. Ich habe ja schon am 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln teilgenommen und versuche halt dann beim 4. Versuch wieder dabei zu sein. Oder wie die Mathematiker sagen würden, setze ich bei den "ungeraden Zahlen" halt aus  |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> ich hätte schon Zeit und Lust - auch was Warmes zum Anziehen - bloß eben kein Boot. Wenn ich irgendwo zusteigen kann, gerne.
> 
> Ines



Mal schauen, ob wir dich unterkriegen Ines. Trage dich erst einmal ein.


Teilnehmer:

ostseeangler 27
Nordangler
Mirco
PMangeln
NOK Angler
Ines
HD4ever



Sven


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

mhm .... vielleicht komm ich ja auch  :q
von wo genau wollt ihr los ???


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

in Anbetracht das hier noch tatkräftige Unterstützung gesucht wird denke ich das ich auch mit dabei sein werde !!!! :m
endlich mal nen paar neue Gesichter sehen mit denen ich schon ewig am rumtippel bin ... :m
*sofern nich irgendwas mit Ostwind >3* angesagt sein werden bin ich mit von der Partie #6
brauche aber ne halbwegs vernünftige Slippe für meine "Renner Orkney" mit gnadenlosen 8 PS .... :q ist da was vorhanden ????
werde mich dann eher der Schlepperei widmen während ihr die Platten jagen geht ....


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Die eine oder andere Slippe ist vorhanden!!!
Kommt ja drauf an, von wo der Wind kommt.
Damp hat eine gute Slippe. Ich hoffe, dass wir das passende Wetter haben um dort zu angeln.
Werde aber mit ostsee7 gemeinsam alles absprechen wo wir uns treffen werden.
Vieleicht würde ja auch Ines bei dir mit zusteigen können.???

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

ok .. .schaun wir mal ... können wir eh erst so richtig 2-3 Tage vorher sehen...
zut Not kann man ja auch ggf auf die Geltinger Bucht oder FleFö ausweichen ... :m
richte mich mal drauf ein an dem Sa dann Richtung Norden zu trailern ... #6
mhm ... zusteigen ... grundsätzlich hätte ich eigendlich nix dagegen, will aber eher meine DR und Schleppruten überwiegend zum Einsatz bringen als zu Ankern oder Driften ...
damit ich euch die ganzen Platten nicht wegfange ... :m


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Denn mol to.
Ist ja in ein paar Tagen soweit.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

jungs wir benötigen noch einen platz in nem boot für luxnudco den betreiber des "legendären" Nordhackstedter Forellensees!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ich bin leider voll. Nehme Pmangeln und Ines mit.

Björn das F-Team kommt nicht. Vieleicht hast du ja dann für Matthias einen Platz frei.
Telefonieren wir heute abend mal??

Sven


----------



## Ines (6. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo Sven, dann geht das also klar, schön.
Was meinst du, wieviel Wattwürmer benötigen wir für den Tag? Dann könnte ich schon mal welche bestellen.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Nordangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Denke Seeringelwürmer sind besser. Bei 3 Personen bei uns wären 3 Pakete ok.
Das heißt wenn du für uns welche mitnimmst.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

so ...der "luxundco" ist untergebracht wenn er will!!:m PM ist raus#h


----------



## Ines (6. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Wenn ich in Hamburg welche kriege. Ich kann es ja versuchen. Dann nehme ich aber sowohl als auch.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

grad gelesen das die slippe in Damp im Segelhafen top sein soll ... das ja schon mal gut #6


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ines ruf da bitte an,ob sie welche haben. Ansonsten frage ich Ostseeangler ob er Kneifer besorgen kann. In Flensburg gibt es sie nämlich.

Sven


----------



## Ines (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Also, Sven, ich habe jetzt 5 Pakete Seeringler in Hamburg bestellt, kann sie aber nur Donnerstag abholen. 
Ich vermute, daß ich die Tierchen hegen und pflegen kann, so daß sie Samstag noch am Leben sind. Wenn ihr sie frischer haben wollt, müßtet ihr sie besorgen. Ich kann auch noch mehr bestellen, wenn noch mehr Leute welche haben wollen.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Kühl lagern dann sollten sie bis Samstag ohne Probleme halten, wenn sie frisch sind!!!!

Daaaanke!!!!

Sven


----------



## Ines (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Klar, megakühl mit Kühlakkus im Kühlschrank.

Bis Samstag - äh, wann und wo, ist das schon klar?

Ines


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Wo sprech ich mit ostseeangler am Donnerstag ab und stelle es dann hier herein.

Denke mal, da du aus Hamburger Raum kommst, fährst du eh erst zu mir, so das wir geschloosen fahren werden.
Genaue Uhrzeit kommt auch Donnerstag.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Kühl lagern dann sollten sie bis Samstag ohne Probleme halten, wenn sie frisch sind!!!!
> 
> Daaaanke!!!!
> 
> Sven


 
wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst packe sie freitag um in neues zeitungspapier!!|kopfkrat herings fetzen gehen auch gut für platte!!!#h


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

habt ihr eigendlich auch kleine PMH Funkgeräte dabei ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

ich schon!!:m #6
aber heisst es nicht PMR??


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> ich schon!!:m #6
> aber heisst es nicht PMR??



|supergri|supergri|supergri .... klar du hast recht ....
bin grad zu sehr in die Arbeit vertieft ... |uhoh:
*P*roblem *M*anagment *H*ardware ... :m
.
hab ja nen büschn schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich lese das noch Bootsplätze gesucht werden .... und ich schön gemütlich allen rumschippern will ....  
Hoffe ihr seht es mir nach das ich das Schleppen dem Buttlöffeln vorziehe und mich dennoch freue mal nen paar boardies zu Gesicht zu bekommen mit denen ich noch nich das Vergnügen hatte ... :m
Nicht wahr Mirco - wenn es schon in München nicht geklappt hat #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

also der luxundco ist bei mir aufm kahn!!!!!!und somit bin ich dann voll!wenn nix gehen sollte (was fast unmöglich ist)mit buttlöffel,dann werden wir das auch machen!!


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

welches Boot hast du den am Start ? DAs "richtige" oder Avatar-Schaluppi ?
is nun schon raus wo geslippt werden soll ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

das stellt sich heraus wenn wir wissen wo gefischt wird!flensburger förde das "richtige" --kutter--
sonst das lütte


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

bis Donnerstag steht da was von 5-6 aus NW ... |uhoh:
bis Sa könnte das ruhig nochn büschn weniger werden, ansonsten vielelicht im Schutze der Steilküsten bei Waabs / Schönhagen |kopfkrat .. na mal abwarten ... :m


----------



## Ines (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Also, wenn ich das so lese - heißt das, daß ich womöglich auch noch Schleppgeschirr und Wobbler mitnehmen soll, vielleicht auch noch Pilker?

Ines


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

normalerweise nicht!! auf buttlöffel geht normalerweise immer was:k !sollte echt mit dem teufel zu gehen wenn die löffel ohne fang bleiben.
evtl. normale plattfischsysteme mitnehmen!
ich habe zb. immer 1-2 pilker in meiner kiste auch wenn ich auf andere art fischen will
ach ja normale einzelhaken für die löffelmontage nicht vergessen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

so schauts zur zeit aus :

Teilnehmer:

ostseeangler 27
Nordangler
Mirco
PMangeln
NOK Angler
Ines
HD4ever
luxundco

oder sollte ich einen vergessen haben sven?


----------



## Mirco (7. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Moin,

so wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich die bisherige Windvorhersage irrt!

Also ich werde mein Schleppgerödel auch mitnehmen und mich mal darin versuchen. Ein paar Pilker und Gufis hab ich natürlich auch immer am Start, denn Man weiß ja nie...

Aber zunächst wird mal auf Platti angetestet!

Ich freu mich auch schon sehr auf das persönliche Treffen.

@ Jörg

Man kann auch mit nem heißen Kaffe/ Tee oder gar einer Brühe anstossen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt a Mass Bier sein


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

schaut nicht gut aus für samstag :c 
wind 33-50 kmh
70% regen risiko
90% luftfeuchtigkeit
7-10°

da kann man nur hoffen


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

ach was ... das geht los ! :m


----------



## Nordangler (8. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

War heute los zum testen vor Damp.
13 Platte!!! Alles sehr gute und 3 große fette Teller!!!

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

klasse sven ,hattest ja glück mit dem wetter wa? hier regnet es seit ca. 17 uhr


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

oh man ...
wenn ich mir die Vorhersagen für Sa so ansehe  ...  :c
5-6 und ordentlich Regen ... |gr:


----------



## Nordangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hoffentlich müßen wir nicht das Event absagen!!!

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

dein Bericht sieht gut aus !!! :m
ich weiß ja auch nicht .... |uhoh: ... bei angesagten 5-6 fahr ich eigendlich mit meinem Kleinboot gar nicht erst los ... 
bei der Windstärke kannst du selbst im Landschatten nich weit raus ...


----------



## Ines (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo Sven,
die Wettervorhersage sieht ja nicht so gut aus. Der Trend vom DWD sagt für Sonnabend für die Ostsee Süd bis Südwest zunehmend 8(!!).
Lohnt sich das denn überhaupt, heute schon die bestellten  Würmer zu kaufen? 

fragt sich und Dich

Ines


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh man ...
> wenn ich mir die Vorhersagen für Sa so ansehe ...  :c
> 5-6 und ordentlich Regen ... |gr:


 

mein reden!!! so wird das auf alle fälle nix!!:c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

notlösung wär ja noch die schlei!mit kleiner bitteren pille (schleikarten) ca. 8euro in kappeln zu erwerben! 
da würde es eher gehen als auf der ostsee bei starkem wind--denkt an unsere BB-brüder!kläre das heut noch mit sven!sicherheit geht vor!!!


----------



## Nordangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ines hole sie lieber nicht ab.
Wenn das Event starten sollte können wir in Kappeln immer noch holen. Obwohl ich sehe, dass das Treffen ins Wasser fällt.
Notfalls treffen wir uns eine Woche später also am 18ten, wenn alle damit einverstanden sind.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Habe mit Ostseeangler telefoniert. Wir sind beide dafür, dass Event um eine Woche zu verschieben.
Hoffe ihr habt dann auch alle Zeit und Lust.

Sven


----------



## Ines (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Am 18. kann ich auch. Bin abends allerdings auf einer Geburtstagsfeier, also wenn es hinterher noch ein gemeinsames Ab-Saufen gibt (oder wie man das eventuell auch vornehmer ausdrücken kann), müßte ich dann früher weg.

Ines


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

wie sven schon schrieb haben wir uns wetter und sicherheitsbezogen für den 18. entschieden ! hoffen das ihr damit einverstanden seid!!


----------



## Mirco (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin,

jaja der Wind der Wind, das himmlische Kind  

Der 18. steht bei mir zwar derzeit noch auf der Kippe, aber so hats ja leider auch keinen Sinn.

Melde mich soweit ich klarheit habe.

Ansonsten wünsch eich schonmal alle viel Spaß bei den diversen Alternativen fürs WE. AM kann ja z.B. PLUSPUNKTE bei der Familie sammeln.

Positiv gesehen haben wir jetzt alle einen ganzen Tag für etwas anderes gewonnen |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

passt bei mir leider nicht am 18.  #d
hätte mir sonst auch schon die Neustadt-Kleinboottour in den Kalender geschrieben .... 
na ja, wird schon nochmal werden ....


----------



## Nordangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



Ines schrieb:


> Am 18. kann ich auch. Bin abends allerdings auf einer Geburtstagsfeier, also wenn es hinterher noch ein gemeinsames Ab-Saufen gibt (oder wie man das eventuell auch vornehmer ausdrücken kann), müßte ich dann früher weg.
> 
> Ines




Ab-saufen gibt es nicht!!!:m 
Nur angeln und klönen.

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

hi sven , freut mich das mein Bericht jetzt auf deiner HP steht#h . 

Am 18. müßte ich denn leider auch absagen. habe an dem datum leider schon ein Event in Neustadt.

aber kommen bestimmt auch so nochmal zum gemeinsamen angeln. Hab ja auch mit Björn besprochen das ich mich mal bei ihm melde wenn ich wieder nach DK hochfahre. Vielleicht könnete man denn ja mal ein spontanes " dänisches Buttangeln " machen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

jupp geht los sebastian :m freu mich schon drauf!schade das du am 18 nicht kannst hätt dich derne abgeschleppt:q :q :q :q


----------



## Nordangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

so kann getrost den 18ten auch knicken. Habe da einen anderen Termin.
Aber da ich unbedingt los will, würde ich das Treffen auf den 02. Dezember verlegen. Wie würde das euch passen??

Sven


----------



## Ines (15. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Sven,

am 2. Dezember bin ich mit Neffen, Freund vom Neffen und Schwager auf der Forelle, in der Hoffnung, daß die Dorsche dann endlich wieder beißen.

Alles geht nun mal nicht, leider.

Wenn's beim 2. Dezember bleiben sollte, wünsche ich euch viele Plattfische und wenig Wind.

Gruß, Ines|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

würde auch den 9ten in Aussicht stellen.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. November 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

na da hab ich ja glück weil ich am 18 auch nicht kann!
aber der 9. ja das würde glaub ich passen es sei denn es kommt frost und schnee,ich habe ja winterdienst..........


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Steht Da Jetzt Schon Was Genaues Fest ?


----------



## Reisender (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Steht Da Jetzt Schon Was Genaues Fest ?


 

Das kann er nicht sagen|wavey: , den die Dorsche sind anders, und die Butts......haben auch ein Verhältnis|wavey: Warscheinlich sind die Butts in der Jahreszeit in der Brunft....:m :m  Und lassen sich schwer Fangen...|kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ok cool....!
dann nochmal:



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Steht Da Jetzt Schon Was Genaues Fest ?


----------



## Torsk1 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Soweit ich jetzt gelesen hab findet es in Damp statt, oder?
Vieleicht klinke ich mich ja auch noch ein, wenn ich darf?


----------



## Nordangler (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Darf jeder mitmachen. Ich sag Bescheid wenn es losgeht. Auf Grund des Wetters, wird es aber eine kurzfristige Sache.


----------

